

Ask HN: Where do you turn for graphics/design work? - yourabi

I'm trying to find someone for some graphic design work -- where should I look?<p>I've had bad luck previously via craigslist.<p>I'm looking to find with whom I can build a long term relationship and hopefully work on a few projects I have in mind.<p>Where did you meet your designer/UI person?
======
dmpayton
I met my designer in 7th grade P.E. class. We were both into Pokemon at the
time, and hit it off.

Almost 10 years later, he's my go-to guy for anything and everything design
related.

<http://www.artificestudios.com/>

~~~
ROFISH
It was kinda the same deal with me. We became friends when we coded an
Earthbound fansite together. One day, he decided that CpE was too hard for him
and got a degree in graphical design. We're working on a major project
involving the same fansite!

<http://reidesign.us>

~~~
gry
I worked for a small branding and marketing agency and became friends with
five or six designers, all very talented in their own right. Referrals are bar
none, the best way. Ask your friends small local companies you know and
appreciate the design work.

------
Flemlord
I've sucessfully used 99designs.com a few times and it's worked out great each
time. With each new design need, I go back to the designers that won our prior
contests.

~~~
abijlani
I've always wanted to use that service but never had the chance to do it. I
would love to hear a bit more about your experience.

~~~
twampss
I've used this service once and had a great experience. I needed a logo, had
little/flexible requirements, and offered $300. Once my partner and I decided
on a design we liked, we checked out the designer's profile and saw all the
contests he won in the past, all his submissions, etc. They were all quality -
the real deal and not just another guy with a pirated copy of Photoshop. We
then contacted him with some minor requests and he made the changes within
hours of our email. This process continued for the duration of the contest and
it was nothing but a good and easy experience. End result - we got a great
logo we love.

Feedback is key to this process! And definitely check out the designer's
profile and his other submissions. It's a good way to see their style and if
it matches your tastes. Also a good way to see if they just submit a generic
logo and just modify the text for each contest they enter.

------
sachinag
<http://www.crowdspring.com> \- better than 99designs because they give you
legal agreements that are enforceable. Oh, and there's no $40 posting fee.
Crowdspring (I refuse to do their moronic capitalization) takes their money on
the back-end, so unless you get 25+ submissions, you can walk and pay nothing.

~~~
yourabi
I like crowdspring a lot, letting me see what various designers propose gives
me a good sense of their style.

Great link, thanks.

------
lylia
My portfolio and some past work:

<http://www.rosefu.net> <http://www.retributionclan.com>
<http://www.gameurb.com> <http://www.rotary.org>

~~~
unalone
It all looks good, but it's not stellar work. I think there's something to be
said for design that pops out and sticks in your mind.

------
rms
<http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com>

~~~
ryanspahn
Was going to type that site too, as I have used it many times!

Also, searching stumbleupon ... search graphic designer ... have come across
some great folks!

------
kennyroo
I used elance.com to find a map designer for Planaroo.com. Prices were all
over the map (excuse the pun), but I chose one of the more experienced and
more expensive designers and was very happy with the results. I have no
connection to elance.

~~~
raise
i dint need to find the professional to get my work done and not have to waste
time for searching professional because i have come across the new site where
we can submit our site and hire professional to get your work done
.www.marketraise.com

------
ashishk
What's your budget? Would help to know.

I know a two people in the $50-80 per hr range that are pretty solid. I know
another one that's more expensive.

Shoot me an email.

------
brm
Here is a good place, I'd need specifics but I'm a UI guy and looking for
people to work with, hit up the email in my profile...

------
josefresco
I'm a web designer, startup founder and Hacker News ...uh addict.

Drop me an email and I can probably help you out.

------
aaronblohowiak
this looks cool: <http://collabfinder.com/>

usually, i find people through mutual professional experience.

~~~
yourabi
Thanks for the link -- seems interesting but is a little light on data to help
me find someone (portfolio's ...etc)

------
vaksel
digital point forums has some decent people. I used them at first, but now I
use 99designs since you get a lot more choices

------
mjnaus
Photoshop CS3

